# Thief on the beach



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

Had a run in with a pelican on Pensacola beach Tuesday morning. He was sitting on the beach when I got there about 7:30AM and hung around all morning. After a couple of hits and two Pompanos in the box he wandered over to near my rods. The next hit was a ladyfish and before I could get it off the hook he/she ran over and grabbed it. I could not get it back long enough to unhook the fish so I finally had to cut the line and let the pelican have it. I would have had to fight for the pompanos.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I am glad you outed him on the forum. Maybe someone will recognize him and provide more information. 

I can tell just by looking at him that he probably learned it from his parents. So, the best you will get from them, is his momma saying that he is a good boy. 

Thanks for posting pics, I will keep an eye out for him.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have wrestled with the pelicans before, literally, they squawk, flap allot, and when I would finally get the hook back and let them go, they would leave in a hurry.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Thats what happens when the move from the pier to the beach.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Hehe, years back we had a blue heron snatch a pompano from the five gallon bucket, he couldn't take flight with the weight and when I caught up to him he dropped it and took flight. Monday we had one play watch dog over our bucket, but now when we have fish in it we cover it with a cloth.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Had a slot red (26 inches) on a stringer since we didn't bring a cooler and there was a heron that was after our bait all day but we didn't think it would mess with the red, no way it could eat it. We were half right.... Couldn't eat it but he could mess with it, he pecked one hole directly though his head, needless to say the red was dead. A knife may or may not have been thrown.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I keep a top on my buckets, just to thwart herons! They're bad to come steal your bait and/or your catch!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

MoganMan said:


> A knife may or may not have been thrown.


Bahahahaha!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Final Solution

Saiga-12/MD20


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

ChileRelleno said:


> Final Solution
> 
> Saiga-12/MD20


 You, sir, win the post of the year... Congrats and the owner of this site will mail you a check... :notworthy:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

A Laughing gull laughed at me once... Once. :whistling:


----------

